# Photographers worst nightmare



## rub (Oct 5, 2009)

Well, the worst has happened.  I lost a 4gb memory card from my wedding on Saturday.  It was lost on site, fell out of a partially closed zippered pocket on the inside of my camera bag.  How it happened, I dont know.  I realized about 35 mins after changing cards.  The disk contains all of the pre ceremony getting ready shots, and half of the ceremony. (I shoot 2 camera during the ceremony so I dont have to change lenses.  I have  about 100 from walking down the aisle to the end, less the first kiss.

Now to figure out what to do.  The bride knows, and she is upset, of course, but is being very understanding.  I will def be giving a refund for the time I was supposed to be coving that is now missing.  The card is in a case with my name, phone number and REWARD on it, so I am hoping it will turn up.

Any ideas on how I should proceed?  I am inclined to refund the entire amount less the deposit ($300) but my husband says just the time lost.  How long can I wait to do this?  Would 2 weeks be fair, so that if it does show up, I wont be giving it all away?  I also plan on giving them a large print/float wrap of their favorite image as a thank you and I'm sorry gift.

Anything else I should be doing?

And to make matters worse, the bridesmaid made sure everyone at the wedding new, and proceeded to tell them how she was soooooooooo happy she got a professional photographer for her wedding instead of me.


----------



## rhondag (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm assuming that you have backtracked the area?--dumb question I know, but just wanted to make sure that it's not possibly still at the wedding site.

Are you a member of PPA?  If so, check with them...I know there is a blanket insurance policy that you pay with membership fees that covers things such as this.


----------



## Nicholas James Photo (Oct 5, 2009)

Nightmare is the right word and my heart goes out to you. However careful we are, we are human and accidents happen (the bridesmaid was just being bitchy, it could happen to anyone, a pro included), and if anyone gives you advice after the horse has bolted, ignore it, you have already recieved the most valuable lesson.
And in my opinion the nightmare has not ended (sorry) you should refund all of the money (less the expenses in putting together what you do have left - which is actually most of it). I know this is painful but your rep is worth a lot more in the long run.


----------



## rub (Oct 5, 2009)

Yes, I backtracked over and over.  I will dimantle my truck this afternoon, and will go back out to the site again (been there looking 3 times already),


----------



## SpeedTrap (Oct 5, 2009)

First off don&#8217;t worry about the bridesmaid; some people try to feel superior by pointing out the mistakes of others.

I would advise you to clean a table off and remove everything from your bag, then disassemble everything you can, be very thorough. Remove lens caps dividers empty every pocket. Next get the clothes you were wearing and check them as well.  Once that is done move on to your car.

As for the refund, I would give a full refund except for your costs.  You agreed to cover an event and although you did cover some of it, you did not cover what you agreed on and that alone should get them a refund.

Just remember be polite and be professional, and in the future there is never a reason your cards should not be on you at all times.


----------



## rub (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks for the advice everyone.  I agree that a full refund is best.  Do you think its okay if I wait 2 weeks, just incase it turns up?  

I have checked my camera bag, every pocket, hole, zipper, flap and had my husband do the same.  The vehicle is def next.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 5, 2009)

Have you asked the B&G to call/E-mail their family & guests...asking if any of them picked up a memory card?

On one hand, this might be bad word of mouth, letting more people know that you goofed up and lost a card...but on the other hand, chances are good that if anyone picked it up, it would be one of them...and if you get it back, all is forgiven.

Also, have you considered recreating some of the lost photos?  If you can get the B&G back into their dress/suit, you may be able to recreate some of the wedding moments.  And since they will have to get dressed up again, there is your opportunity for some getting ready shots.  It's not quite the same...but if you can fill the holes that were lost with the card, it could make up for it when all is said and done.


----------



## rub (Oct 5, 2009)

It was lost after the ceremony, at the brides parents house (we think) so only a small handful of people were around.  They all know what to look for.  And the bridesmaid made sure everyone one else knew.  I have put the word out, and I will post an ad in the local paper, offering a reward.


----------



## Flash Harry (Oct 6, 2009)

No full refund from me I'm afraid, the wedding was shot, getting ready is not the wedding just a small part. I, in the early days, had a chatty vicar put me off when loading film, I ended up shooting half way through the ceremony with one empty camera till I realized, explained and reposed several shots, everyone happy at the end, I did have duplicates on the other camera but you never know with film till you see the end results. 

The most I'd do is a couple of free prints of their choice for the parents, someone in the family will probably have the card anyway, bridesmaid possibly, don't trust your punters to be honest with anything of value you need to produce the goods, yes I'm cynical, and no, no apologies for it. H


----------



## loopy (Oct 6, 2009)

I hope you find the card!! Also try online classifieds if they are available in your area. Good luck.


----------



## Christie Photo (Oct 6, 2009)

Ouch!

Another thought is have the couple collect any and all images made by their friends and family to combine with what you do have.

I suppose a refund is good, but a collection of photos is better.

I'll light a candle for ya.  There's a good chance that card will turn up.

-Pete


----------



## rub (Oct 6, 2009)

We are in the same group of friends, and so I know about 85% of the guests quite well.  Do you think it would be appropriate fro me to contact those people I knew, and ask for a disk of the shots that I could then presentto the bride and groom as well, of course saying they are from the other guest, but really more to take some of the hassel away?


----------



## Christie Photo (Oct 6, 2009)

rub said:


> Do you think it would be appropriate fro me to contact those people I knew, and ask for a disk of the shots...?



I think so. But whatever you decide to do, I suggest you do it with the blessings of the couple....  EVERYTHING in full sight.  No more surprises.

I truly wish you the best of luck.

-Pete


----------



## Terri Walsh (Oct 8, 2009)

My heart goes out to you, good luck!  I hope the card turns up!


----------



## jbylake (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm not a professional, and sometimes I'm really thankful for that....But I've lost cards, and film rolls that really had sentimental value, and was just sick over it, as I had relatives that wanted some of the "rare chance for eveyone to get together" shots.

As for the bridesmaid, I'm sure most people were probably thinking what an a$$hat, and she is probably the kind that talks down to kid's working at McDonalds, just because she can.  Screw her, just do your best to make it right.

I know it must be tough, but Sh*t happens.

My heart goes out to you.

J.


----------



## rub (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks everyone.  Ive spent about 12 hours searching in the last couple days.  Took a rake and flashlight and went over my path, and areas close by. Looked under leaves, benches, any place it might have been kicked.  Still nothing.

Everyone has been very supportive.  Even a guest from the wedding said that I was handling it so well (not losing my mind, but being rational, thoughful, and that she coudl tell I was very genuinely upset) and has since booked her wedidng with me.

I will be meeting with the bride and groom this weekend to decide how we shoudl proceed.


----------



## NY Ron (Oct 8, 2009)

Christie Photo said:


> rub said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think it would be appropriate fro me to contact those people I knew, and ask for a disk of the shots...?
> ...



+1

I was recently at a wedding and took a shot of the b&g with my little Canon Powershot as they were dancing.  Out of pure luck, it turned out to be their favorite photo - - and this at a big NY wedding which had two very highly paid pros there.

Father of bride asked me for jpeg, I sent it, and it now has a prominent place in official wedding portfolio.  I was very happy to contribute.

Soooo, maybe you can get some good shots and include them.  But I would very much agree with Christie who gave you excellent advice, let the b&g know whatever you do - - no more surprises.

You are human - - do your best and that's all you can do.

I would be inclined to give a full refund, and then move on.

You seem like a very nice person.  Learn from the mistake and then go on doing the good that you do. . .


----------

